# 200 Hives



## themrbee

200 hives for sale 2 deeps heavy w/honey treated with apivar on bottom boards ready for winter
200.00 $ each located in Niagara county New York


----------



## EastSideBuzz

Kind of blurry pictures are those honey bee's?


----------



## themrbee

Ha Ha!


----------



## themrbee

bump


----------



## wayhoneyfarms

There is no contact number do you still have them


----------



## Chance1964

Do you still want to sale the bees advertised,serious.


----------



## Johnny-5

how far from East Amherst are you? i just bought a F550 12' flat bed that is up there i may be interested in a dozen or so and could drop off some on my way back to FL for others


----------



## heritagebeefarm

Johnny-5 said:


> how far from East Amherst are you? i just bought a F550 12' flat bed that is up there i may be interested in a dozen or so and could drop off some on my way back to FL for others


If Themrbee still has some for sale and replies. I might be interested and they could use lift down to Florida.


----------



## Chance1964

heritagebeefarm said:


> If Themrbee still has some for sale and replies. I might be interested and they could use lift down to Florida.


I can't get the guy to reply,I can only assume they are sold.but thank


----------



## Johnny-5

heritagebeefarm said:


> If Themrbee still has some for sale and replies. I might be interested and they could use lift down to Florida.





Chance1964 said:


> I can't get the guy to reply,I can only assume they are sold.but thank


well i tracked him down over the interwebs and he said they would not be ready till spring....

there is another deal but im a little short the 108k...
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?331090-Double-Deeps-for-Sale-after-2017-Almonds
group buy anyone? ;]


----------

